
Leaked Documents Reveal What TikTok Shares with Authorities – IN the U.S. - ericdanielski
https://theintercept.com/2020/08/10/blueleaks-tiktok-law-enforcement-privacy/
======
Rebelgecko
IMO this article is missing some critical info. It handwaved away the
circumstances under which the data was handed over (subpoena? Warrant? Because
a cop called and asked nicely?)

Assuming the data is being handed over as the result of relatively targeted
court orders this doesn't seem notable to me (aka "give me the phone number
tied to this account that made a video looting a store" as opposed to "hand
over the data of everyone in Portland during this week")

------
high_density
gosh I think people forget the basics: it's not Chinese people are bad, US
people good. Even if tiktok has good people, and US gov. has bad people, the
behavior as a group doesn't follow.

What matters is the political system. is it geared so that no one entity gets
all the power? is it geared so that politicians will have to think twice
before doing abhorrent things? are people in power replaced with just the
right frequency to prevent long-term corruption?

US as a political system has all of them. Even though you guys say "look some
US news outlet says Trump is s _it ", the fact that you guys can hear that
news FROM a US news outlet shows FREEDOM of PRESS. And if Trump is sh_t, the
political system of US will ensure that he won't stay in power. And its

On the other hand, CCP ("China") doesn't have that system. Its courts, the
Army, the Police, the media, the internet... everything is owned by The Party.
So it doesn't have actual separation of power, and the whole communication is
blatantly owned by the party --- so it can conveniently and openly block
messages that are negative to those in the power.

Anyway, it seems US is opting to "quietly watch" the comm, because it's an
extremely useful tool in catching crime orgs and foreign spy rings. But due to
its political system and the resulting backfire, US gov has to be careful to
be discreet about its use.

And then... there's China, which goes straightly to "hey you send something
bad for some higher up. Come to police station to have some tea!"

~~~
stinos
It's not because one system is better than another, merely a relative
relationship, that it's a good system overall. That depends on the criteria
used. I think you know that, yet your comment reads a bit like 'hey there's
much worse things out there so don't complain'. Don't forget e.g. PRISM. Even
if CCP does things objectively worse, and the US in theory has a political
system as you described, that still did happen and is not exactly 'good'.

